# make menuconfig

## Alzania333

estoy instalando gentoo. esta vez configurando manualmente el nucleo y no se que cosas activar.

este es el resultado de lspci y lsmod:

 *Quote:*   

> lspci
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 1
> 
> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor PCI Express x16 Root Port (rev 1
> ...

 

me echan una mano?

mi pc es un i3-370M, 2,4GHz con tarjeta ATI Radeon HD6370M 512mb.

y vy a usar ext3 como sistema de ficheros. y kde como gestor de ventanas.

saludos

----------

## Alzania333

o mejor dicho. que es lo básico que debo configurar?

mi pc es un portatil i3-370M, 2,4GHz con tarjeta ATI Radeon HD6370M 512mb.

y vy a usar ext3 como sistema de ficheros. y kde como gestor de ventanas.

----------

## agdg

Si es tu primer núcleo, tendrás que leer y hacer muchas pruebas antes de conseguir un núcleo que funcione. Al menos deberás activar todos los controlares para tus dispositivos (para lo que arroja lspci). Y no, eso no implica que tengas que activar 40 o 50 opciones, sino cientos.

En mi caso, tengo un servidor con un núcleo con lo mínimo indispensable (sin sonido, ni usb, ni cdrom, ni un largo etc.) y son 516 opciones. Para que te hagas una idea, un kernel compilado por canonical (ubuntu) compila en torno a 1.400 opciones (el kernel compilado por canonical que acabo de comprobar, config-2.6.38-8-generic, son 1434 opciones activadas/compiladas). Tal vez un kernel "multimedia" optimizado para un pc ronde entre las 700-1.000 opciones activas.

Como comprenderás nadie te puede decir las, como mínimo 500, opciones que deberás activar. Eso es algo que deberás de aprender por ti mismo. Usa la búsqueda (tecla /) del propio menú de configuración del kernel y busca palabras claves como Atheros AR9285, JMicron JMC250... Y revisa todas y cada una de las opciones del kernel, lee su ayuda para saber que hacen y si tienes dudas a google. 

Pero lo más importante es paciencia, compilarás 20 kernels y ninguno funcionará hasta que llegues al 21 y funcione.

Tal vez te sea más fácil partir de la configuración del kernel del Live DVD e ir quitando opciones. Desde el live dvd ejecuta: zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/src/linux/.config  Esto machará la configuración actual (has un backup si lo ves conveniente). A partir de ahí comienza a eliminar todo lo que sobre y compila todo lo que falte.

----------

## Alzania333

para  genkernel tambien me sirve "cat /proc/config.gz > /usr/src/linux/.config"  ???

----------

## Alzania333

para cargar el config del livedvd en el genkernel como seria???

----------

## Alzania333

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.16

* Running with options: all

* Linux Kernel 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 for x86_64...

* kernel: Using config from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/kernel-config

----------

